# Sunglass Replacement



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

After taking a digger I scraped up the lens on my Specialized Berm glasses. Unfortunately Specialized discontinued their optics line and had no replacement lens for me. These had the Adaptalite lens that changed according to shade and bright light conditions. Best of all the lens were vented to prevent fogging. Since I sweat like a pig I need good venting. Any recommendations?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I am loving my Oakley Jawbones.... they are also available with photochromic lenses

http://www.oakley.com/jawbone


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

crisillo said:


> I am loving my Oakley Jawbones.... they are also available with photochromic lenses
> 
> http://www.oakley.com/jawbone


+1 they are very nice and super easy to switch lens.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Oakley jawbones good venting, interchangeable lenses and they look great


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

I came across these sunglasses at REI about 9 months ago and went ahead and bought them. They seemed like a good deal at $60. They've got a photochromatic lens, nice wrap around coverage, and no frame across the top to obscure your view. With the mild tint, they're not the best for open, exposed rides on sunny days but they are my go to glasses for shaded rides and/or partly cloudy days.

http://www.rei.com/product/784429


----------



## stevo5 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Tifosi*

Yes Tifosi has a bunch of styles that are vented and have Phototec.

http://www.tifosioptics.com/products/results/search&sport=Cycling|Run&fototec=Backcountry%20Orange|Brown%20Polarized|EC|GT|High%20Speed%20Red|Light%20Night|Open%20Water%20Green%20Polarized|Smoke%20Polarized

Oh and not to bad on the prices!


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

stevo5 said:


> Yes Tifosi has a bunch of styles that are vented and have Phototec.
> 
> Tifosi and Oakley will be on my list to check out. Giro is exiting the market as well and there are deals to be had there as well. According to Bicycle Retailer Shimano will enter the US market next year.


----------



## PoserLowroad (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm loving my Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ's. In muggy Florida the hydrophobic lenses are not hype as they just don't fog up like others. I also just ordered an alternate set of yellow lenses for low light conditions. The lenses are not as easy to snap out as the Jaw Bone, but since they are black I can wear them to work as well without them looking too sport specific.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

> Yes Tifosi has a bunch of styles that are vented and have Phototec


I use Rudy Project phototec lenses on the road. How do 'transition' type lens work in the bush - any experience?


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm a really big fan of Wiley X XL-1:


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

im going for the optic nerve eyeque with photochromatic lense. really need a lense that can adjust to different light on the cape.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

another nod to the oakley jawbones. i'm really liking them!


----------



## 83stumpjumper (Feb 14, 2011)

Cheap safety glasses from Home Depot work just fine. They come in different tints, and if you lose or break them, no big deal, they're cheap!


----------



## smdb01us (Mar 22, 2011)

After trying a bunch of different brands, I just settled with a pair of Oakley Flak Jacket with G40 lenses. They are light and very confortable to wear. I am happy with them so far...


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Try these: http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optics/pangaea-detail.htm?1=1&menu=4


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

I like my Oakley Radars. The offer the protection of M-frames, but aren't as dorky to wear to and from the ride, and I like that it is a single lens instead of a pair, although I rarely cjange lenses, as the persimmon lens works 95% of the time in 99% of the places I ride.


----------



## Nadric (Apr 12, 2011)

83stumpjumper said:


> Cheap safety glasses from Home Depot work just fine. They come in different tints, and if you lose or break them, no big deal, they're cheap!


I went this route with my yellow/clear lenses. I still wear my oakleys during the day, but you can't go wrong with $5 evening shades. They actually don't look bad either :thumbsup:


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

If you have a flat nose, rudy's project adjustable nose pads really are great. I also happen to have one ear slightly higher than the other, and I bend the temples accordingly.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

83stumpjumper said:


> Cheap safety glasses from Home Depot work just fine. They come in different tints, and if you lose or break them, no big deal, they're cheap!


Cheap sunglasses are bad for your eyes, they cause your pupil to dilate without blocking UV.

My vote is for Oakley Half Jackets, cheaper than the Flack Jackets without the clunky looking frame.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Try these: http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optics/pangaea-detail.htm?1=1&menu=4


http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optic...htm?1=1&menu=4


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Oakley's too expensive when you can have Tifosi that's loaded with features.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> http://www.rockgardn.com/items/optic...htm?1=1&menu=4


^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

Veda said:


> Oakley's too expensive when you can have Tifosi that's loaded with features.


That sounded very reasonable to me. But I just tonight compared Oakley side-by-side against Tifosi. (Jawbone vs Slope, orange lenses in each). The difference in sharpness was _immediately_ obvious. The Oakleys were superior.

Before I did my little test I was planning to go Tifosi. They seemed like just as nice a product, they fit me great, my wife liked the look waaay better than Jawbones, and the lenses seemed clear and sharp. Until I compared them directly to the Oakleys, that is.

My test was by no means scientific, and I wouldn't be the slightest bit surprised if Tifosi would come out on top on in such a comparison some of the time too, depending on lens quality variation or fit or whatever. But it was enough to convince me to drop the money for some Oakleys.


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm loving my Oakley Radar's. They've got photochromatic lenses for them as well.


----------



## runkmaster (May 6, 2011)

I've owned a few different pairs of Oaks, Smiths and Spys. Ever since I bought a pair of Kaenons I will never go back. Kaenon makes a pair of Oakleys look like a pile of garbage. Their Bottlecaps belong in the 99cent store. Kaenon are $$$$ but worth every penny. The quality is unmatched.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

OldManBike said:


> That sounded very reasonable to me. But I just tonight compared Oakley side-by-side against Tifosi. (Jawbone vs Slope, orange lenses in each). The difference in sharpness was _immediately_ obvious. The Oakleys were superior.
> .


I have tried almost every "high end" brand of sunglasses, and I always come back to Oakley for their durability, versatility, and the quality of their optics.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jerry68 said:


> I have tried almost every "high end" brand of sunglasses, and I always come back to Oakley for their durability, versatility, and the quality of their optics.


I stopped buying them long ago because of their lack of durability and ridiculous price for a piece of plastic. Their optics are great.


----------



## enfield (Jun 6, 2011)

I really like the Oakley Halfjackets, and there are usually a ton of them for sale on craigslist.


----------



## clark3554 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oakley Half Jackets... Polarized or not. I prefer them to be


----------



## bennybomb (Sep 8, 2009)

Love my Oakley Jawbones, definitely a great purchase especially seeing they came with a second set of lenses. Also liked how the split jackets felt when I tried them on...


----------



## Jared13 (Jun 2, 2011)

I just picked up a pair of Trifosi and I love them...granted, this is the first pair of glasses I've bought that were over $25.


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

LoneReaction said:


> If you have a flat nose, rudy's project adjustable nose pads really are great. I also happen to have one ear slightly higher than the other, and I bend the temples accordingly.


I also have the exact same problem! Which model RP's have you got?


----------



## paul_c33 (Apr 13, 2011)

PoserLowroad said:


> I'm loving my Oakley Flak Jacket XLJ's. In muggy Florida the hydrophobic lenses are not hype as they just don't fog up like others. I also just ordered an alternate set of yellow lenses for low light conditions. The lenses are not as easy to snap out as the Jaw Bone, but since they are black I can wear them to work as well without them looking too sport specific.


The XLJ's are just bigger lenses or they are also wider as well? I am an Asian so sometimes it's very hard to find a good fitting sunnies...especially sporty ones...


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

paul_c33 said:


> The XLJ's are just bigger lenses or they are also wider as well? I am an Asian so sometimes it's very hard to find a good fitting sunnies...especially sporty ones...


You probably already know Oakley has a separate Asian fit for many of their frames.

To try to answer your question, XLJs are not wider. My understanding is they're different shaped lenses that fit in the same frames. The shape is more squared off and provides better low coverage. But I'm not an Oakley expert, so I could be wrong.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

OldManBike said:


> To try to answer your question, XLJs are not wider. My understanding is they're different shaped lenses that fit in the same frames. The shape is more squared off and provides better low coverage. But I'm not an Oakley expert, so I could be wrong.


You are correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

Why has no one mentioned Smith? They've got LIFETIME WARRANTY, while Oakley definitely does not. My Interchangeable Lens Smiths were 5 years old with thousands of miles and they broke down from overuse. I sent them in to Smith, and they sent me back a brand new pair of Polarized Interchangeable Glasses free! I simply can't beat that. 

Oakleys are nice, but at their price point and poor warranty, I'll stay away. That being said, I've owned probably 5-6 different pairs of Oakleys in the past 15 years, and not one of them has stood the test of time--all broken!


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

sslikesnake said:


> Why has no one mentioned Smith? They've got LIFETIME WARRANTY, while Oakley definitely does not. My Interchangeable Lens Smiths were 5 years old with thousands of miles and they broke down from overuse. I sent them in to Smith, and they sent me back a brand new pair of Polarized Interchangeable Glasses free! I simply can't beat that.
> 
> Oakleys are nice, but at their price point and poor warranty, I'll stay away. That being said, I've owned probably 5-6 different pairs of Oakleys in the past 15 years, and not one of them has stood the test of time--all broken!


I used to love Smiths until they stopped specing amber lenses in black frames.

I had a set of Oakley Half Jackets for somewhere around eight years, they're still perfectly serviceable (aside from a scratch on the lens). I replaced them with a new set of Half Jackets that were $135 just like the pair I bought so long ago. Some Oakleys are overpriced, and gaudy IMO, but many classic styles are still available and the prices haven't changed. The prices of Smiths, on the other hand, have gone up.

I don't know what people do to break frames, but I take care of my stuff...doing things like making sure I don't sit on them or slam them in the car door.


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

I take good care of my stuff, always put my glasses in hard cases, clean the lenses regularly with the brand-provided cloth, etc. 

But it seems more economical for the long term to spend $100 on Smiths and then get them replaced if/when they break or get scratched. That's better (to me) than spending $100 on Oakleys, and then having to drop another $100 on another pair if/when they break or get scratched--cuz, as well all know, just about anything can happen on a trail--stuff breaks when you ride mountain bikes! But that's just my $.02.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

richde said:


> Cheap sunglasses are bad for your eyes, they cause your pupil to dilate without blocking UV..


WRONG .... i just picked up a set from LOWES the other day.. been using them here in arizona for my 10+ mile rides and they are working perfectly fine/look perfectly fine.. plus they only cost me $5 :thumbsup:

*•The tough, polycarbonate lens meets ANSI Z87.1+ standards and provides 99.9% UV protection * :thumbsup:

pretty much every tinted/sunglass style safety glass you look at on the LOWES site will say the same thing.... 

plus the lenses are so much tougher then normal sunglasses.. ive been thru so may $15 dollar sunglasses its rediculous :madman:


----------



## Bambi19 (Jul 29, 2010)

paul_c33 said:


> The XLJ's are just bigger lenses or they are also wider as well? I am an Asian so sometimes it's very hard to find a good fitting sunnies...especially sporty ones...


Here are links regarding the Oakley Asian Fit Lineup:

About Oakley Asian Fit: http://www.oakley.com/asian-fit

Oakley Asian Fit Line Up: http://www.oakley.com/store/products/men/sunglasses/asian-fit

Oakley Asian Fit XLJ: http://www.oakley.com/products/4834/

To summarize, Oakley's Asian Fit features desi

Asian Fit Technology:

"Getting the right fit is essential for comfort, protection, and even optical performance. You may have heard industry terms like "European Fit" and "Asian Fit". If sunglasses tend to sit too low on your face or slide down your nose, touch at your temples or cheeks, or feel narrow at the sides of your head, try our Asian Fit.

> Nose Bridge is narrowed and deepened with longer pad mounts on certain models.

> Asian Fit eyewear takes advantage of specially sized nose pads to help the frame sit higher on the face and stay comfortably in place.

-----

About the Oakley warranty, in the past you could walk into their Foothill Ranch, CA Headquarters and in their Customer Service room, be able to exchange/replace scratched/broken lenses, frames, frame parts, or entire glasses/frames right on the spot with no receipt and no questions asked.

If the glasses you had were no longer available Oakley would upgrade you to the current model.

Not sure if that is still the case today, as I have long switched over to Native Eyewear, specifically the Hardtop and Dash SS models.

http://www.nativeyewear.com/style/view/6


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

I used to be a Oakley whore but after my last pair gave up the ghost I looked elsewhere. Smith Reactors with removable/swapable lenses and the latest is a pair of Tifosi Dolomites. The Dolomite is by far my favorite sunglasses. Vented orange fototec lenses are great for riding in the woods. Cheap too, only about $60 versus > $100 with Oakleys.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

sslikesnake said:


> Oakleys are nice, but at their price point and poor warranty, I'll stay away. That being said, I've owned probably 5-6 different pairs of Oakleys in the past 15 years, and not one of them has stood the test of time--all broken!


I hear you on ^. They are to expensive and don't last very long. I finally learned my lesson after about my 10th pair. I've been wearing Gatorz Al glasses for a few years without a problem. I have three pairs, they are sturdy and I can't tell a difference in the optics quality.


----------



## Southbay Bomber (Dec 2, 2007)

*Finally got a replacement*

After a few months of riding with the scratched up unit I picked up another photochromatic unit. A Tifosi Mast from REI. Used their 20% off coupon for the Memorial Day weekend. Best of all I can return if they do not feel like they are working out.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Some Smith's Pivlock V90s 
I have them, I love them.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I've been having great luck with Wiley X's. I have two pair of Bricks, one with grey polarized lenses and one with clear. I broke the side piece on one of them once and they sent me a new one free. 
They also have a series called changeable that you can swap colored lenses. The military uses em. 
BTW, mine are prescription.


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

Tifosi's here for now. I have a couple pair of the Ventoux frames and a set of clear, rose (good for the road bike), weird pink mirrored smoke grey, and amber photochromatics (these are the go to lenses for the trails). They work pretty well overall, but I do get some silk strand like effects at certain angles and they seem to fog up pretty easily when humidity is over 70% or so (which is most of the summer around here) or when it's cold and I start breathing hard. On the plus side I only wound up paying $75 for both sets of frames and all the lenses.

I also have a pair of Rx Oakley Tightropes w/ Ice Blue Iridium lenses that I wear for driving and general non-athletic pursuits. I've been debating picking up a set of vented Jawbones, but I'd really like to get them w/ prescription lenses in persimmon and amber photochromatic and clear so I don't have to screw w/ contacts but I'd wind up dropping like $800 on them if I did.

The Oakley optics and frames are definitely superior to the Tifosis, but you get what you pay for I suppose. The way the prescription lenses maintain clarity in the peripheral vision is pretty frickin' awesome.

I tried safety glasses for night riding initially, but they were very uncomfortable, had really bad optical artifacts and fogged up at the drop of a hat.


----------

